# Glock 22 .40 cal.



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a low serial number glock 22 I would like to know what it is worth to glock collectors!!! My local pawn shop is only wanting to give me $350 trade in with Houge grips and Blackhawk Tactical holster included. I bought got new and paid $600=+ Tax cash for ir it has everything it came with in the old school box with the Tupperware type lid and cleaning brush and rod never used. The pistol has had maybe 50 rounds piped through it. 

I am new to the forum and do not know how to post picss or anything or I would post some pics. I love the gun but it pinches my hand between the slide and frame.


----------

